# Davis-Made bicycles “Private Brands” catalog



## Goldenindian (Nov 30, 2017)

I won the auction for the Davis-Made Bicycles catalog! I wanted to share it with the cabe. There is just NOT enough of this stuff out there. I believe it is from 1918...but there is no date on any of the pages.

  30tooth chainring, the one fork I have never seen before, sadly the double bar is not pictured, but is offered in the print on the last page....still some very cool information. 

 This thread will be attached to the “show your Davis built bicycle” thread. 

Hope you all enjoy, glad to share.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for posting this.
I under bid it, and was very disappointed that I didn't win it, so it's a nice consolation to be able to take a look at it.


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 30, 2017)

No problem,
 I always share the old paper material I buy.


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 30, 2017)

*Goldenindian ... you have been one of the more-fortunate members
of the CABE.  Your collection of fine-examples of the more-interesting
of the Davis-Built Bicycles is remarkable.

But, even more notable than your habit of locating ''the good stuff'' ...
like this Catalog ... is your desire to share it with the membership.

Good Form.

You are appreciated !!

...... patric





 *


----------



## Goldenindian (Nov 30, 2017)

Hoofhearted you’re the best! Thanks for the kind words. Love the cabe.


----------



## catfish (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 1, 2017)

What a great catalog, full of great information, provided by a great CABE member, thank you for sharing, we are great-full !
Todd


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 1, 2017)

Great score, thanks for sharing!

Mike


----------



## mike j (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree w/ all of the above, and great photo quality also. Thanks


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 1, 2017)

what a toot ...early morning reading...EYE thank you.........


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 1, 2017)

Goldenindian said:


> I won the auction for the Davis-Made Bicycles catalog! I wanted to share it with the cabe. There is just NOT enough of this stuff out there. I believe it is from 1918...but there is no date on any of the pages.
> 
> 30tooth chainring, the one fork I have never seen before, sadly the double bar is not pictured, but is offered in the print on the last page....still some very cool information.
> 
> ...



Thank You so much for this info, it is insane. Kind regards, this opens a door that has been shut on Davis History.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 1, 2017)

wooow!


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 3, 2017)

The Chief was a Davis with big chain ring sprocket.


Goldenindian said:


> View attachment 717339


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 3, 2017)

shoe3 said:


> ''*The Chief was a Davis with a big chainring sprocket.''*




*The Sears Chief bicycle with a 52-tooth chainring ... same diameter as 
contemporaries of the day having 26 teeth, but one-inch apart.

..... patric




 *


----------



## shoe3 (Dec 3, 2017)

hoofhearted said:


> *The Sears Chief bicycle with a 52-tooth chainring ... same diameter as
> contemporaries of the day having 26 teeth, but one-inch apart.
> 
> ..... patric
> ...



Ok it looks big with 52 teeth 1/2" and it feels big if riding anything smaller than 17 rear cog.....ugh puff puff


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 4, 2017)

I was an under bidder too. Cool catalog. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fat tire trader (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing this catalog!
Does this mean that the bottom bracket shells are the same for the two piece crank as the one piece? Or, are the bottom bracket shells different? I need a crankset and seat post for my Pacific Heavy Service. I think its about the same year as the catalog.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## charnleybob (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 4, 2018)

Here's 116 boys juvenile HD


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 26, 2020)

*Oldnut's HD juvi .. above .. used to be my girl.

Special thanks to @Goldenindian for  initiating this thread by 
displaying individual pages of his original Davis Catalog … 
...BICYCLES for PRIVATE BRANDS .  

Am bumping this into view as it is full of useful Davis information …..

….. patric   
*


----------

